# Fischfrikadellen (Friedfische)



## Angeln-4_eVeR (29. Juni 2007)

Suche leckeres Fischrezept....

Für Brassen und Rotaugen |bla:|bla:|bla:

:vik::vik::vik:#h#h#h#h#h#h#h

Ich hoffe auf viele gute Rezepte 

ICh bedanke mich schon mal |bla:|bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen (Friedfische)*

Normalerweise versuche ich da immer gleich das eine oder andere Rezept an den Mann zu bringen - vor allem wenn sich jemand gerade neu angemeldet hat.
Also zuerst mal herzlich willkommen 

Zu den vielen guten Rezepten zum Thema Fischfrikadelle muss sich Dir aber entgegen meiner sonstigen Gewohnheit mal unsere Suchfunktion hier nahelegen, da schon seh viele verschiedene leckere Rezepte zu dem Thema gepostet wurden.

Oder einfach mal hier im Rezepteforum stöbern....

Viel Spass dabei..


----------



## mariophh (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen (Friedfische)*

guck mal im Rotaugenthread da stehen viele gute Rezepte! 

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Angeln-4_eVeR (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen (Friedfische)*

Danke für eure Hilfe#h#h#h#h


----------



## Kalle 1 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen (Friedfische)*



Angeln-4_eVeR schrieb:


> Suche leckeres Fischrezept....
> 
> Für Brassen und Rotaugen |bla:|bla:|bla:
> 
> ...


==========  REZKONV-Rezept - RezkonvSuite v1.3
     Titel: leckere Fischfrikadellen von Kalle
Kategorien: Fische
     Menge: 1 Rezept
      5            Rotaugen ca. 250 gr pro Stk., ausgenommen oder
                   -- oder 2 Brassen ca 750 gr. ausgenommen
      2            Zwiebel in kleinen Würfeln geschnitten
    150     Gramm  Paniermehl grob (Brata)
      2            Eier
      2    Prisen  Salz
      1     Prise  Pfeffer
      1     klein. Löffel flüssige Zitrone oder eine frische
                   -- Zitrone ausgepresst
      1            Bisschen Dill entweder frisch (ist besser) oder
                   -- getrocknet
      1            Bisschen Petersilie genau so wie Dill
============================ QUELLE ============================
            -- Erfasst *RK* 18.02.2007 von
            -- Karl - Heinz Wolf
Die Zubereitung ist sehr einfach die, ausgenommen Fische muss ich
klein mahlen in einer Fleischmühle wie zu Uhromas Zeiten oder Mixer.
Sind sie so klein gemahlen das ich keine Gräte mehr finde kommen die
Zutaten in die Fleischmasse herein aber schön nach und nach. Wenn
ich dann alles vermischt habe mache ich die Frikadellen da heraus,
die Größe überlasse ich euch. Die fertig geformten Frikadellen in
eine Vorgeheizte Pfanne geben, nehmt aber Öl statt Butter dann
bleibt der Geschmack besser darin.
Mein Vorschlag mit Kartoffeln und einen grünen Salat der mit Essig
und Öl angemacht ist, auf einen Teller servieren, guten Appetit. Der
Geschmack der Frikadellen ist nartürlich nach Fisch und Gewürzen
aber an sonsten sehr gut.
Meine Meinung ist, das ich ein einfaches Essen habe und die Fische
die ich sonst wider zurück setzte jetzt mit nach Hause nehme und sie
so zubereite. Die Frikadellen die übrig bleiben frieren wir ein. Das
mit Willi tut mir leid, ich fand es nur gut das er mir diesen Tipp
gegeben hat. Zu den Zutaten ist zu sagen das nur der Fisch
vielleicht für einige das Problem ist, aber wenn ihr einen Nachbarn
oder Verwandten habt der Angler ist, ruft ihn an und fragt ihn, ob
er euch die Menge an Rotaugen oder Brassen besorgen kann. Dann
probiert es ein fach Aus ihr werdet es schmecken das es was
besonderes ist. Wir wünschen euch einen Guten Appetit und ein Petri
Heil.
=====


----------



## muddyliz (15. August 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen (Friedfische)*

Sieh mal hier nach: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#frik


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. November 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen (Friedfische)*

*Fichküchle - Fischpflanzerl*​ 


 **************************************************************************************************************​ Zutaten für 4 Personen:​ 500 g Weißfischfilets  (Blei, Döbel, Rotauge, Rotfeder o. a.) ° 1 altbackene Semmel ° 100 ml Sahne ° 1 TL Butter °  2 Eier ° 2 El feingeschnittene Petersilie ° 1 TL Worcestershiresauce ° frisch gemahlener Pfeffer ° Salz ° 50 g Butterschmalz °
Sauce:
1 Becher Schmand oder saure Sahne ( 200g ) ° 1 EL Kapern ° Worcestershiresauce °Sojasauce ° Tabasco ( grün ) ° Salz °
Zubereitung:
Fischfilets durch den Fleischwolf drehen. Semmel vierteln, und in eine Schüssel geben. Im Stieltopf Sahne mit der Butter erhitzen, über die Semmeln gießen und diese weichen lassen. Semmel, Eier, Petersilie zum durchgedrehten Fischfleich geben. Mit Worcestershiresauce, Pfeffer und Salz würzen. Alles gut durchmengen. Backofen auf 80° vorheizen. Mit nassen Händen Frikadellen formen. In der Bratpfanne Butterschmalz erhitzen, darin die Frikadellen bei mittlerer Hitze braten. Im Backofen warmhalten.
Zubereitung von der Sauce:
Überschüssiges Fett aus der Pfanne abgießen. Bratensatz mit dem Schmand loskochen, die Kapern zugeben, mit Worcestershiresauce, Sojasauce,  Tabasco und Salz abschmecken. Frikadellen in die Sauce legen, in der Pfanne servieren.
Als Beilage empfehle ich:
Kartoffelpüree und süss-sauer angemachten Blattsalat.

Quelle: www.gabrieleaceto.de


----------



## Fishzilla (2. November 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen (Friedfische)*

Zanderfänger, kannst du bei mir als Hobbykoch auf 400€ Basis anfangen?:m


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. November 2007)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen (Friedfische)*

Aber sicher doch Stefan, das Wochenende 400€ + Kost & Logie frei. #6


----------

